# Ok where in Mexico are you guys, as a reference



## moab63 (Dec 29, 2003)

I spend 90% of my time right at the border. Tijuana so I know Tecate, Ensenada, Rosarito and Playas to name a few riding spots.
Oh I^m not mexican


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

Mexico City


----------



## 545cu4ch (Aug 11, 2005)

South of Mexico City as well


----------



## doccoraje (Jan 12, 2004)

Guadalajara and surrounding areas.


----------



## General Equilibrium (Nov 20, 2005)

*DF, Sonora, Chihuahua, Mexicali*



moab63 said:


> I spend 90% of my time right at the border. Tijuana so I know Tecate, Ensenada, Rosarito and Playas to name a few riding spots.
> Oh I^m not mexican


Hey Moab63 currently I live in the south side of Mexico City, however my parents live in Sonora and I grew up there so I spend a good 4 months of the year at about 60 miles from the border with Arizona. I spend some time in Chihuahua also ,pretty nice riding spots in that state and I often travel to Mexicali since a lot of good friends live there.


----------



## tigerdog (Mar 16, 2004)

All roads lead to La Roma.


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

Northeast Mexico City, close to Metro Rosario. 

To be accurate, I live on the border of Tlalnepantla and Azcapotzalco... on the Tlalnepantla side, which kind of actually sucks because I get the expensive transportation, expensive water, electricity and gas bills. No government help just half street (one lane) away... sucks.

I'm from Veracruz city... sheity place for a MTB. It's coast, so I had only flat ground with wind, mud and sand.

I've roamed inside Mexico a bit... Hermosillo, Monterrey, Reynosa, San Fernando, Tampico and now Mexico City. I've ridden in all of them, except Hermosillo. Damn... I missed that one!!

BTW... I'm Mexican


----------



## triphop (Jul 27, 2004)

Cholula Puebla, about an hour and a half from mexico city, but I spend quite a lot of time in the border too, Matamoros/Brownsville (completly on the oposite side of TJ) btw dont get the idea that all of mexico is just like the border. the border is a whole diferent living and breathing being on both sides. Amexica. 
whenever u have the chance, try to travel a bit further south, ull be surprised


----------



## tigerdog (Mar 16, 2004)

I just want to say that we have the coolest region forum there is. Punto.


----------



## arivas (Oct 11, 2005)

*Mexico City*

south west of the city, close to Chapultepec, although must of my riding is on the Toluca surroundings. The nice thing about my job is that at 3 o'clock it's riding time!


----------



## REYEXbike (Jan 30, 2006)

Hi Moab63 We appreciate your cuestion, I know, Baja has nice trail to ride, but this is an invitation to discover more places of Mèxico, We have a lot of beautyfull people and places to ride, and the best way to get information is visiting the differents local club's web sites like xinte.com(Mèxico city), sampabikers.com(Queretaro state), mountainbike.org.mx(Mèxico) or mine of Michoacan state: http://groups.msn.com/REYEX, if you don't speak spanish, don't worry, send a message with all your cuestions and allways will be someone to answer.


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

Mexico city here, a little bit southwest of the city....


----------



## bajamtnbkr (Mar 23, 2005)

From T.J. but live in San Diego,,, Hey Moab63 are you doing the Paseo Rural from Valle de Guadalupe to La Mision?? It looks fun, check out bajaxtreme.com if you haven't.


----------



## mountainking_71 (Sep 17, 2005)

a member here from the WORLD'S CARNITAS CAPITAL, that would be La Piedad MIchoacan, right in the heart of MEXICOOL.

CHEERS


----------



## moab63 (Dec 29, 2003)

*Souds cool but I´ll be working*



bajamtnbkr said:


> From T.J. but live in San Diego,,, Hey Moab63 are you doing the Paseo Rural from Valle de Guadalupe to La Mision?? It looks fun, check out bajaxtreme.com if you haven't.


to pay for all this bike crap. hehehe


----------



## fantaxmon (Aug 18, 2006)

*MTB Newbie... dust capital of the world Reynosa la tierrosa*

Hello everyone, I'm just returning to riding a bike, after somebody kindly stole my cheap MTB a while ago... didn't hurt, mainly because it was a Walmart or Target special... I don't even remember... anyway. I've always liked bike riding since childhood, I need to excercise and don't like walking or running... therefore my best option was riding a bike... unfourtunatley for me, that is not a common sport in the area, specially if you consider that the closest mountain is in Monterrey (222 Kms away)... Anyway, I'm just starting again, and I just recently purchased a Raleigh M50DX, which is an entry level, very basic MTB... but I hope to ride the heck out of it...

Warp, you said you have ridden your bike in the area of Reynosa before, which happens to be where I live, any decent areas you remember?? my main option would be a ranch close to town where there's a couple of decent hills, but of course not high enugh, also a ranch I have access to, but same, is mainly flats...

OK everyone I'll be checking the forum often, I really want to get into MTB, and maybe in a year or so, I'll start upgrading either my current entry level HT, or upgrade to a new one. We have a nice bike shop in the TX side (Bicycleworld), what we don't have is good enough places to ride... at least that I know of..

Anyone from the Monterrey/Saltillo area that can recommend some begginer's trails, I'm planning a 3-4 day trip to that area next month, and it would be worthwhile to carry my bike...

see ya all!


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

fantaxmon said:


> Hello everyone, I'm just returning to riding a bike, after somebody kindly stole my cheap MTB a while ago... didn't hurt, mainly because it was a Walmart or Target special... I don't even remember... anyway. I've always liked bike riding since childhood, I need to excercise and don't like walking or running... therefore my best option was riding a bike... unfourtunatley for me, that is not a common sport in the area, specially if you consider that the closest mountain is in Monterrey (222 Kms away)... Anyway, I'm just starting again, and I just recently purchased a Raleigh M50DX, which is an entry level, very basic MTB... but I hope to ride the heck out of it...
> 
> Warp, you said you have ridden your bike in the area of Reynosa before, which happens to be where I live, any decent areas you remember?? my main option would be a ranch close to town where there's a couple of decent hills, but of course not high enugh, also a ranch I have access to, but same, is mainly flats...
> 
> ...


Hey Fantaxmon!

Yeah, I lived a few months in the Reynosa / San Fernando Area. Around one month in Reynosa and like 6 months in San Fernando.

Nearby Reynosa, I used to ride on the dirt roads that separate the Sorghum (?) fields around the Rio Bravo area.

Yeah... too flat, but hey at least I used to ride.

At San Fernando I used to ride the dirt roads to Burgos. You leave San Fernando on the highway to Victoria and then take the dirt road to Burgos. It has some rolling hills and it gets plenty rough at times.

Also, I took chance of any dirt road between sorghum fields.

At Monterrey... wow, the possiblities are endless. I would lead you to start on the Huasteca National Park. There are some trails in Chipinque. The trail to El Pinal is short, but steep and rough in both directions.

Then you have Las Adjuntas close to Santiago.... which is a very though trail.


----------



## blatido (Sep 14, 2005)

*Zapopan, Jal.*

On the west side of Guadalajara urban area, near the Bosque de La Primavera, a mountain biker's paradise. :thumbsup:


----------



## triphop (Jul 27, 2004)

hey Fantaxmon: u might have some more luck "del otro lado" 
ive heard theres some trails in harlingen, a secret trail in brownsville (through some private property) next to the rio bravo and im sure closer to u near mcallen there should be something. 
just ask the guys at bicycleworld for some trails they might help u out
I go to matamoros about 3 times a year, ive never ridden there but Ive seen some mtbikers come out of the secret trail next to the river in brownsville. 
good luck and keep checking the forums


----------



## triphop (Jul 27, 2004)

blatido said:


> On the west side of Guadalajara urban area, near the Bosque de La Primavera, a mountain biker's paradise. :thumbsup:


yeah well... this post is worthless without pics! :thumbsup:

Edit:
dude, just saw ur blog page, nice bike! why dont u post in the mexico forum more often?


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

triphop said:


> hey Fantaxmon: u might have some more luck "del otro lado"
> ive heard theres some trails in harlingen, a secret trail in brownsville (through some private property) next to the rio bravo and im sure closer to u near mcallen there should be something.
> just ask the guys at bicycleworld for some trails they might help u out
> I go to matamoros about 3 times a year, ive never ridden there but Ive seen some mtbikers come out of the secret trail next to the river in brownsville.
> good luck and keep checking the forums


Wow... I wish I had that info when I lived there!

However, if he doesn't have a car to go from Reynosa to Matamoros, it may be a bit difficult and riding the roads and highways there is something I highly discourage anyone to do. Same if he wants to cross.

But that's good info, Trip!:thumbsup:


----------



## triphop (Jul 27, 2004)

Warp said:


> Wow... I wish I had that info when I lived there!
> 
> However, if he doesn't have a car to go from Reynosa to Matamoros, it may be a bit difficult and riding the roads and highways there is something I highly discourage anyone to do. Same if he wants to cross.
> 
> But that's good info, Trip!:thumbsup:


Im taking my chances and guess he owns a car.
u know the place, its hot, humid, public transportations is not that big of a deal as in DF or other big cities and walking is not an option. most people own a car even if its a POS car. besides living next to the border gets u some really really cheap POS cars. (Im not saying that he has a POS)

warp, u should have ventured to the dark side, ehem... i mean the other side... (of the border that is) and ask some bike shops for trails... anyways... whats done is done. 
on the other hand... theres always my secret desire for a roadie at my grandmas and ride to SPI.


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

triphop said:


> Im taking my chances and guess he owns a car.
> u know the place, its hot, humid, public transportations is not that big of a deal as in DF or other big cities and walking is not an option. most people own a car even if its a POS car. besides living next to the border gets u some really really cheap POS cars. (Im not saying that he has a POS)


Yeah, you're totally right.

Man, Reynosa is a beyotch for being hot and humid... damn, I've never been at other place either hotter or humid.

It's the only place where I've seen temps up to 48°C with 80% humidity. That place is hell on Earth.



triphop said:


> warp, u should have ventured to the dark side, ehem... i mean the other side... (of the border that is) and ask some bike shops for trails... anyways... whats done is done.
> on the other hand... theres always my secret desire for a roadie at my grandmas and ride to SPI.


Do you know that I neverhad the urge to hit the other side? I didn't even got the Visa while I was there. I'm an arse... I was riding an Alubike back then. I'm a total waste.

I may be about to re-take the road one again. Vizcaino is bribing me to do a road ride. I have to buy a chain and repair my "organ donnor" (as I call my Roadie)... maybe we should hit the road some time.


----------



## fantaxmon (Aug 18, 2006)

*very hot, very tierroso - but I'm a reynosense!!!*

Yes guys, I do own a car, it is close to being a POS, but the AC works GREAT!!! otherwise you would steam yourself to death... but if you grow with this heat, you really get used to it, you know? man, we need to take advantage of geographical location... and in the borther, you can get the best of both sides...

I'll make sure I go with my Bicycleworld buddies, and ask for some tips on local trails, I just found one in Mission that looks with good potential, it is the bentsen state park, maybe I'll hit it next weekend, and see how that goes, I'll investigate about that 'secret' trail in brownsville as well, it is just 1hr away, so it's closer than MTY...

by the way, this is my MTB, I'll update pics when I start hitting the trails...


----------



## triphop (Jul 27, 2004)

fantaxmon said:


> Yes guys, I do own a car, it is close to being a POS, but the AC works GREAT!!! otherwise you would steam yourself to death... but if you grow with this heat, you really get used to it, you know? man, we need to take advantage of geographical location... and in the borther, you can get the best of both sides...
> 
> I'll make sure I go with my Bicycleworld buddies, and ask for some tips on local trails, I just found one in Mission that looks with good potential, it is the bentsen state park, maybe I'll hit it next weekend, and see how that goes, I'll investigate about that 'secret' trail in brownsville as well, it is just 1hr away, so it's closer than MTY...
> 
> by the way, this is my MTB, I'll update pics when I start hitting the trails...


yeah hook up with the guys at bicycleworld in brownsville its easy to spot, right infront of the highway next to a cadillac dealer, and a golf shop nextdoor. its on the left coming from mexico.

and sweet bike, RED IS FASTER!


----------



## the last biker (Oct 12, 2005)

moab63 said:


> I spend 90% of my time right at the border. Tijuana so I know Tecate, Ensenada, Rosarito and Playas to name a few riding spots.
> Oh I^m not mexican


-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Hi , I am from Puebla City ,we have a lot of mountains and some volcanos around here, Puebla is "El Relicario de Amèrica " I don`t know what is this , but this is real , Puebla is too " Patrimonio Cultural de la Humanidad " , we have a nicest and celebrity governor , we have one of the best cuisine of the world , The Mole Poblano , The Chiles en nogada , the Chalupas, the sweet and smooth camote , soft drinks like the sidra and rompope (je je je I don`t thinks all )

We are proud ( who ? ) of the 5 de mayo battle (las armas nacionales se cubrieron de gloria...) the poblanos and zacapaxtlas army smash to the french invasors , (nobody say nothing about may 6.... ), every year we have a great celebration (in USA , too )

When you are in the Mèxico City , come to Puebla , we are with the bike ready .

the last biker.


----------



## 545cu4ch (Aug 11, 2005)

the last biker said:


> Hi , I am from Puebla City ,we have a lot of mountains and some volcanos around here, Puebla is "El Relicario de Amèrica " I don`t know what is this , but this is real , Puebla is too " Patrimonio Cultural de la Humanidad " , we have a nicest and celebrity governor ,


Yeah! Gober precioso! :ihih:


----------



## Arbuz (Aug 4, 2006)

*Wth*

Puerto Rico 

But Home is where your heart is... I guess... That would be B.C. 4 moi


----------



## rodar y rodar (Jul 21, 2006)

Blatido, are there single-track trails in Bosque de la Primavera? Do you know if there is good riding in the barrancas de Huentitlan y Oblatos?


----------



## blatido (Sep 14, 2005)

rodar y rodar said:


> Blatido, are there single-track trails in Bosque de la Primavera? Do you know if there is good riding in the barrancas de Huentitlan y Oblatos?


I don't know about Barranca de Huentitán or Oblatos, but in La Primavera you can find several singletracks for all kinds of technical skills.


----------



## rodar y rodar (Jul 21, 2006)

Thank you, Blatido. I`ve never taken my bike to Mexico, so I`ve never ridden there. I like Primavera, though. My wife and I spent a day planting pine trees in a burned area there about four years ago. Depending on what happens with our immigration case I might end up moving to GDL sometime next year. I`m glad there is nice riding around. Really, I prefer to visit Mexico than live there but at least I`ll be close to my Sierra Ocidental! Tapalpa one week and Mascota the next week!


----------



## alejandrico (Jul 9, 2006)

*Mexicali, B.C.*

Most of my riding is in La Rumorosa, also I just started racing in the Regional League, I guess now I will know some new trails in Tecate, Tijuana, Ensenada I went to La Joya, Playas de Tijuana last month for my rist race

I also use to go to Lake Morena and Cuyamaca, there are very good trails but it is 2 hours driving


----------



## coati (Jul 25, 2005)

Hey guys, I just
checked out this forum day. I didnt realize how popular mtb is
south of the border. I knew there was some, but not this much.
I was actually thinking of doing a Mexico trip, maybe this winter.
I live in Tucson, so Im not that far - at least from the northern part
anyway. Someone mentioned in another thread that they sometimes
ride in an area 60 miles S. of the Arizona border. Anybody know where
that is or have any good recommendations of places to go ? Thanks


----------



## doccoraje (Jan 12, 2004)

rodar y rodar said:


> Blatido, are there single-track trails in Bosque de la Primavera? Do you know if there is good riding in the barrancas de Huentitlan y Oblatos?


Not in Huentitán or Oblatos, but there is a great trail at Milpillas, on the way to Colotlán. You can start at an ecologic "balneario" called Milpillas, (they fill up their main pools with river water) and you finish at the edge of the barranca, twenty miles of mixed terrain, no singletrack, plain dirt road with some technical sections, but the view is amazing and also at the midlle there is pond where you can dive. You could even get down to the Santiago river, but I think it's not worth it. There are a couple of other rides around the Barranca area
non of them singletrack, for that the best would be La Primavera.
If you are around GDL just shout, there are some MTBR forumers here.


----------



## rodar y rodar (Jul 21, 2006)

doccoraje said:


> Not in Huentitán or Oblatos, but there is a great trail at Milpillas, on the way to Colotlán. You can start at an ecologic "balneario" called Milpillas, (they fill up their main pools with river water) and you finish at the edge of the barranca, twenty miles of mixed terrain, no singletrack, plain dirt road with some technical sections, but the view is amazing and also at the midlle there is pond where you can dive. You could even get down to the Santiago river, but I think it's not worth it. There are a couple of other rides around the Barranca area
> non of them singletrack, for that the best would be La Primavera.
> If you are around GDL just shout, there are some MTBR forumers here.


Sounds nice! Is Milpiillas in past Teul? I don`t think I know it, but I hope I get a chance to ride there. Meanwhile, if anyone gets up here, make sure to tell me so we can arrange a ride! I live about five hours from San Francisco, CA and about one hour from Lake Tahoe, which really has some world-class mtb track. And should anybody end up in Reno for a while, we always have an extra bed.


----------



## doccoraje (Jan 12, 2004)

rodar y rodar said:


> Sounds nice! Is Milpiillas in past Teul? I don`t think I know it, but I hope I get a chance to ride there. Meanwhile, if anyone gets up here, make sure to tell me so we can arrange a ride! I live about five hours from San Francisco, CA and about one hour from Lake Tahoe, which really has some world-class mtb track. And should anybody end up in Reno for a while, we always have an extra bed.


No, is just about 4 miles away from the avenue (it used to be a road) that takes you Zapopán to Tesistán on the way to Colotlán. Just shout loud when you get here.


----------



## Sandiman (Aug 22, 2007)

moab63 said:


> I spend 90% of my time right at the border. Tijuana so I know Tecate, Ensenada, Rosarito and Playas to name a few riding spots.
> Oh I^m not mexican


I know where Playas is. Where do you ride in Playas? And other than the annual 50 mile Rosarito to Ensenada ride, are those two towns good to ride in the rest of the year?


----------



## moab63 (Dec 29, 2003)

*The playas course is pretty much gone*

now, development so I'm not sure if there will be anything left to ride. There is another race course in Rosarito(XC), also several riding spots around the damn. Also long training rides leave from the damn area, mostly using fire roads.

Sorry about the late reply but I just saw it.:thumbsup:


----------



## alcarve (Apr 29, 2006)

Riviera Maya, Q.Roo


----------



## Abber (Oct 26, 2011)

Warp said:


> Northeast Mexico City, close to Metro Rosario.
> 
> To be accurate, I live on the border of Tlalnepantla and Azcapotzalco... on the Tlalnepantla side, which kind of actually sucks because I get the expensive transportation, expensive water, electricity and gas bills. No government help just half street (one lane) away... sucks.
> 
> ...


Cool, I used to go to school at the UAM Azcapotzalco, do you still ride your bike in town? How do you do it, do you have a oxygen tank attached to your bike? Friends say that pollution has gotten terrible. Take care over there!


----------



## rrl (Sep 21, 2008)

2 flight from lax or drive 12hours from nogales arizona, follow the pacific ocean and you´ll get to mazatlan. nicest city in mexico. my house is 5minutes by bicycle from 3 pretty cool trails including the one where the world cup was held in 2000:thumbsup::thumbsup:


yes i am lucky


----------



## Mithrandir (Nov 25, 2010)

Dudes, we have some necromancer rising threads from the dead! Happy halloween!


----------



## rodar y rodar (Jul 21, 2006)

:lol: How much to ship a necromancer?
Happy Halloween, Mithrandir!


----------



## Abber (Oct 26, 2011)

*Trails?*



tacubaya said:


> Mexico City


Where do you go to ride??? Chapultepec? Popocatepetl? Toluca?

Saludos Compadre! :thumbsup:


----------



## aalexei (May 17, 2012)

Monterrey N.L


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

Abber said:


> Where do you go to ride??? Chapultepec? Popocatepetl? Toluca?
> 
> Saludos Compadre! :thumbsup:


Ajusco, Desierto de los Leones


----------



## Abber (Oct 26, 2011)

*La Marqueza!*



tacubaya said:


> Ajusco, Desierto de los Leones


Ahh near la marqueza! I remember renting some horses for a ride, really cool times back then, post some pictures! 

A|M


----------

